# Rock Build



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok... not sure if this is where I should post, but I'm gonna give it a chance.

I have a 55gal Mbuna tank. I currently have Slate rocks residing in it, though I'd like to switch up the layout and move them.

My question is... since they're already in the tank and it's full of fish and water... is there a way I can stack them along the aquarium wall without the risk of breaking the glass? 

Could I use piece of foam or plastic tubing to protect the edges that might place too much pressure on the glass?

Or am I overly concerned for no reason?

Overall, I want to make them more into caves with a back.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as you don't"bump" the glass you shouldn't have any trouble.
No way rocks leaning on side glass cause more pressure then on bottom.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't think it would be an issue... Just put me at ease though. The bottom the tank is line with egg crate so they won't move and the weight is dispersed.

Thank you!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Use a section of PVC pipe behind the rock to keep it off the wall. Problem solved.


----------

